# Domenico Scarlatti



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

I recently encountered this Italian composer; it seems he made quite a few sonatas, what else? What do you think of him? I think the sonata below is really good, not to mention being between the Baroque and Classical periods is pretty interesting.




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domenico_Scarlatti


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

A well-known composer. I have two books of his sonatas I bought in the sale at Boosey & Hawkes in the 1990s. The 'quite a few sonatas' is 555 sonatas. They are excellent works.

Some people on here are critical of Scarlatti; some will say 'he's better on harpsichord!' others will cry 'no he's better on a piano!' 

Just listen to the sonatas.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Scarlatti was an important composer of his time and indeed a transitional figure. He's written hundreds of harpsichord sonatas that many play on piano. Some pianists give his music a very romantic inflection, others less so. For piano recordings I really like Ivo Pogorelich and Vladimir Horowitz, the latter being somewhat instrumental in the history of Scarlatti's music being performed for piano. For more authentic readings Pierre Hantaï has a good recording of 22 of the sonatas on harpsichord.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Hantai has released several (5?) Scarlatti discs. I picked up a 3 disc set containing 50. Added to that to my 3 disc set of Scott Ross (selected from his recordings of all 555).

I'm also a fan of Narciso Yepes' guitar transcriptions.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

I have quite a few of his compositions on disc. I prefer piano to harpsichord. My favorite CDs are of Yevgeny Sudbin playing Scarlatti.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I really enjoy some of the sonatas.

I also recommend Charles Avison who composed 12 Concerti Grossi based on the Scarlatti sonatas.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> I recently encountered this Italian composer; it seems he made quite a few sonatas, what else? What do you think of him? I think the sonata below is really good, not to mention being between the Baroque and Classical periods is pretty interesting.
> 
> Scarlatti was born in 1685 along with Bach and Handel, so I'd say he's baroque all the way.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

CDs said:


> I have quite a few of his compositions on disc. I prefer piano to harpsichord. My favorite CDs are of Yevgeny Sudbin playing Scarlatti.
> 
> View attachment 117599


Excellent choice. I find Sudbin exceptional in all his recordings.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://www.talkclassical.com/5582-domenico-scarlatti.html?highlight=Domenico+Scarlatti

https://www.talkclassical.com/31768-scarlatti.html?highlight=Scarlatti

https://www.talkclassical.com/33736-scarlatti-sonatas.html?highlight=Scarlatti
Just 3 from the list.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

His sonatas are little gems of endless inventive genius. These are performed by Dubravka Tomšič:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Larkenfield said:


> His sonatas are little gems of endless inventive genius.


Horowitz did a great job with Scarlatti's sonatas. Check YouTube.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

...............


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh yes. Horowitz was well known for it, perhaps playing them more wildly, raucous, stridently, and free. I believe Miss Tomsic has spoiled me.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:
> 
> 
> > I recently encountered this Italian composer; it seems he made quite a few sonatas, what else? What do you think of him? I think the sonata below is really good, not to mention being between the Baroque and Classical periods is pretty interesting.
> ...


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Horowitz did a great job with Scarlatti's sonatas. Check YouTube.


On piano I have and like Horowitz, Weissenberg and Pletnev. Reserving opinion on Zacharias.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> Excellent choice. I find Sudbin exceptional in all his recordings.


Totally agree! I think I have about 10 to 12 of Sudbin's CDs. Kind of expensive since most are SACDs and about $20 a pop.


----------



## dwelch (Sep 12, 2017)

I like this recording


----------

